# Anyone else experienced high FSH?



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Good Afternoon

We've just returned from an appointment where we expected to be given start dates and details of our IVF however my last set of blood tests back in September showed very high FSH.
I am being tested again on this menstrual cycle and if the results are high again then we will be refused our 2 IVF chances that we had agreed.

Feeling pretty deflated and just wondered if anyone else has experience of high FSH and any tips on how I can move forward


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

I HAVE HIGH FSH  16 , I MANAGED TO GET A GO ON NHS BECAUSE FUNDING HAD ALREADY BEEN AGREED...  IVF CLINIC RELENTED AND GAVE ME MY ONE NHS GO I  THINK THEY JUST CONVIENTLY LEFT OUT MY FSH RESULTS......  YOU COULD TRY THIS AGUMENT IF FSH COMES BACK HIGH again


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for your reply - I have a feeling I shouldn't take no for an answer so I will definately try that after this next batch of tests.
Mine came back at 17 so I will have my blood tests again next week and see what happens.

Bit of a slap after going in ready to get going!


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

hi 

do you know what  your antral follicle count was ?  because this is also a factor... Also have you recently been on clomid ? as apparently this can effect it....  well thats what they said to me .Its funny i am  now with a private clinic and they dont seem to pay much attention to FSH ?.....


dont worry to much i was panic stricken when they said i had high FSH  but its just a number there are other factors to consider.... And do fight your case, the way i see it is the funding has already been agreed , its not your fault its theirs they should of done your fsh levels  before agreeing to give you 2 x cycles


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hiya

She mentioned the antral follicle count but didn't tell me what it was (a definate question for next time)
I haven't been on Clomid - I was recommended to go straight to IVF due to my age. 

I'm annoyed that this wasn't flagged up over a year ago when I had the first Day Two blood test (and the next two times I had the same test as I moved from GP to Consultant before being sent to St Mary's)
I've had to endure operations and procedures that were just unnecessary. 

Still, I have a smile on my face and will dust myself down and plough on ahead.

Thank you so much for your responses - it's given me back a bit of strength today


----------



## carrieh1277 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there,

I was in the same situation.

My FSH was 18 first time i tested, was told that unless it was under 12 i wouldnt get IVF on the NHS.  Obviously i panicked like mad and thought it was all over for me but my next one was 7 and the one after that was 10 so it fluctuates all the time. 

When they put my paperwork through they just left off the highest one and went with the two lower ones.  I was worried then that i would have to retest when i got to do the IVF but they said no , once they have authorised 2 goes they dont test FSH again!

Hope that helps

x


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, that's encouraging news.
I was tested again on Tuesday but now have a long wait until April to find out if it has lowered. 

Just stressed that time is running out (turn 39 next week) so by the time we've finished 'waiting' it might be too late to go through my two cycles. 

Come on old lady body, don't fail me now!!!!


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

why on earth do you have to wait so long for results .. surely scan results would be immediate and fsh a few days xx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no idea why it takes so long. I asked if I could call up just to be given my FSH result on the phone and was told no as either it may give me false hope or make me throw in the towel without assessing the options. 

I want to know as if it's still high then their really is no chance hanging on until April for the result to be told a great big NO for IVF. 

When I was questioning them following the tests I was told what they found on the internal scan (all good) but still face the long wait for the blood tests. 

I will call them for a cancellation and try again to ask if they can relay the results over the phone - won't hurt to ask again.

Luckily, I am one of those people that likes to wait and I love to queue but this time there seems so much at stake!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Clarissa

I am 36 with 2 tests coming back at 12 & 12.1. I am awaiting my 3rd test (3rd rime lucky) but my results would be ready within 2 days, I think you need to query why you are being told April, this seems uneccesarily long to me. you will be spending months fretting and worrying which is bad for FSH so demand you get your results straight away.

Let us know how you get on, good luck xx


----------



## carrieh1277 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there,

I got my test reults back after a week. I just phoned the receptionist at my GP's and she gave me the answers over the phone!

I would definately argue that they are making you wait until April that just seems ridiculous. I would say its making you really stressed out as it probably is anyway and will make you ill if you have to wait that long. I know i was really anxious to know what mine were as the results were dependant on whether i would get funded IVF or not, same as you.

I am sure you will be able to get answers sooner!

Good luck


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Well a little update.......

They wouldn't tell me the last FSH result over the telephone HOWEVER they called me to ask me to 'pop' back in as one of the samples had spoiled before they had tested it. 

I have been back today to have the re-test (just for the AMH) and they printed out my FSH result for me (insert drum roll) it has gone down to 7.9

I squealed!!

Supplements & Reflexology are definately the way forward for me


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

fantstic news! Mine also dropped from 12.1 to 9.3 last month with a combo of acupuncture & vitamins, they must be doing something! What a great result


----------

